# Philadelphia Zoo Reptile House



## TomM (Oct 14, 2012)

I tought you guys might enjoy some of the pictures I took from Mother's Day 2011 and yesterday in the Reptile House at the Philadelphia Zoo (America's Oldest Zoo).  I'll have more up in the near future, but for now I'll give you a nice teaser for the album with my five favorites:

*Red Diamond Rattlesnake (Crotalus ruber)






Black-Tailed Rattlesnake (Crotalus molossus)






Eyelash Viper (Bothriechis schlegelii)






African Bullfrog (Pyxicephalus adspersus)






Pygmy Marmoset (Cebuella pygmaea) - Alright, you got me.  This isn't a reptile or amphibian but I love this species and pic.




*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomM (Oct 15, 2012)

As promised, here are the rest of the reptile house pictures.  They are in alphabetical order based on scientific name.  Any caption marked with (?) means I don't know which species it is and if any of you know it, please let me know in the comments. For higher resolution you can view them here (http://imgur.com/a/5xq9N#0), just use the arrows on your keyboard to navigate through them.

*Northern Copperhead (Agkistrodon contortrix mokasen)






Cottonmouth (Agkistrodon piscivorus)






Aldabra Giant Tortoise (Aldabrachelys gigantea) getting a little frisky, (example of what it sounded like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMFN69l_ZY ).  I know I still haven't fully matured since this had me in tears.






Close up






Gaboon Viper (Bitis gabonica)






Dumeril's Boa (Boa dumerili)






Nile Crocodile (Crocodylus niloticus)






Western Diamondback Rattlesnake (Crotalus atrox)






Black-Tailed Rattlesnake (Crotalus molossus)






Red Diamond Rattlesnake (Crotalus ruber) close up of rattle






(?) Rattlesnake (Crotalus sp.)






Hourglass Tree Frogs (Dendropsophus ebraccatus)






Green Anacondas (Eunectes murinus)






Bog Turtle (Glyptemys muhlenbergii)






Mexican Beaded Lizard (Heloderma horridum)






Dumpy Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea)






Alligator Snapping Turtle (Macrochelys temminckii)






King Cobra (Ophiophagus hannah)






Head shot






(?) Ribbed Newt (Pleurodeles sp.)






Reticulated Python (Python reticulatus) in the middle of a yawn?






Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix)






(?) Uromastyx (Uromastyx sp.)






(???) Some type of very small tortoise (I don't even remember the Genus or species, but I'm sure on of you guys will know)




*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petross (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice venomous snake collection


----------



## TomM (Feb 17, 2013)

That wasn't even all of them!  The reptile house at the Philly Zoo is pretty phenomenal.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 14, 2013)

I actually have 3 amazon milk frogs!  They're absolutely lovely!  And they're very nice too.  Always looking out of the glass towards us and being adorable and photogenic!


----------



## Poison Breed (May 24, 2013)

Nice picture's man.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## TomM (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like a good place, that dumpy frog made me laugh


----------

